# Amazon Local New vouchers offered=ENDED



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Today, 1.1.2014

Books @ .99 http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H5A3ZLO?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 Valid thru 1/9/14

Accessories 50% voucher http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H59IBSW?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 valid thru 1/4/14

Audible http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H9UY5GY?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 valid thru 1/3/14


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha--it worked for me?

Applied to my account just fine just now.










I say, try it, see if it works.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the accessories available with the voucher. I'm thinking of getting another Powerfast charger so I don't have to move the one I have around...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001915751

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning this. I had wanted to get another Powerfast Charger.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am getting me another powerfast charger too. I need one upstairs.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy to see it is working for you! When I click link, it tells me purchase limit reached, that's why I said it was NLA. Must have something to do with my cookies since I purchased it already, and limit is 1 code per person. It works on anything sold by Amazon only.

Power charger is a BEST BUY with this as the price alone is ridiculous.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a link to the accessories available with the voucher. I'm thinking of getting another Powerfast charger so I don't have to move the one I have around...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001915751


Good idea! I didn't use my code yesterday, since I chose to get the poetic case! rather than the Amazon one, and I ordered the Powerfast charger, and just on a whim, a Marware stylus. They'll be here Thursday...


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Tabatha - Thanks for posting!  

The deal is still available as of 12/4/2013, and I used it to get my son a charger and cover for his Kindle Fire Christmas present.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, thanks to Tabatha for posting this!

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Well poo! Thought this would work thru the 11th and wanted to test my poetic case before buying the origami. Poetic case doesn't work and neither does the code anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you try to get the voucher applied to your account and got a message that is was no longer available?  It does say through the 11th... 

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

When I click on the link it says no longer available.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Do I have to do something to apply the voucher?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had a second charger for quite awhile.. one upstairs, one downstairs and it is  WELL worth having.  

Hmm if I sell back my 8.9" HD, seems I read somewhere that they don't want the chargers back?  That would give me three and I would stick one in the car for just in case I'm stuck far from home for longer than anticipated and needed to charge.

I just looked at  Betsy's link and the cover situation there is pretty sad.  Not good reviews.  If I get another Origami (I returned the red one) I'd just as soon get one with a picture on it but those aren't available it seems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> When I click on the link it says no longer available.


I've you've already appplied the voucher to your account, and click on it again, it'll say "no longer available." Did you check your Amazon Local section on your account to see if it was there?



Seamonkey said:


> I've had a second charger for quite awhile.. one upstairs, one downstairs and it is WELL worth having.
> 
> Hmm if I sell back my 8.9" HD, seems I read somewhere that they don't want the chargers back? That would give me three and I would stick one in the car for just in case I'm stuck far from home for longer than anticipated and needed to charge.
> 
> I just looked at Betsy's link and the cover situation there is pretty sad. Not good reviews. If I get another Origami (I returned the red one) I'd just as soon get one with a picture on it but those aren't available it seems.


I thought if you did the trade-in program they wanted everything back? You don't have to, but it could cause them to offer you a lower amount. When you get an exchange, they don't usually want the chargers back. Check the instructions under the trade-in program to be sure.

And the create-your-own Origami are available for the 8.9":
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Black-Origami-Case/dp/B00FJEDOWI/ref=sr_1_12?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1387017689&sr=1-12&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder (Jun 27, 2013)

Good evening, Tabatha. Do you know if there is a newer link for the discount?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, this offer is ended, I should have changed the subject.  But I'm sure if there's a new one, Tabatha will start a thread for it, she's first on the sales most of the time!

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

New offers today, see first post for links.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today, 1.1.2014

Books @ .99 http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H5A3ZLO?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 Valid thru 1/9/14

Accessories 50% voucher http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H59IBSW?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 valid thru 1/4/14

Audible http://local.amazon.com/national/B00H9UY5GY?src=email_s1_&ref_=pe_394830_110329740_rd_nytd2013 valid thru 1/3/14

I copied Tabitha's links 'cause I'm thinking some people are as lazy as I am.


----------

